
We Are Tracking What Happens to Police After They Use Force on Protestors - prawn
https://projects.propublica.org/protest-police-videos/
======
mindslight
The city of Philadelphia has four cases listed, and three of those cases have
criminal charges filed. Thank you District Attorney Larry Krasner for working
to uphold the rule of law!

------
sascha_sl
A sad but not too surprising outcome. The US is not the only place with
laughably bad police accountability though.

For a quick estimate, switch the filters and take a look at your scrollbar
shrinking once you go to "Pending".

